# CEMI CONCEPT II FIREPLACE INSERT DIMENSIONS



## slowhand (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi my name is sandy slowhand,

My father put a wood insert in our house about 35 years ago when he was 66 yrs young.  We have used this a lot since we live in Wisconsin.  Our Winters can become fierce.  I now have about 6 cord of wood still ready to burn and now it seems like where the damper opens on the outside with the handle;  is now stuck open.  My dad always would remake the wooden handles perfectly even though he would tell me; he was no darn carpenter.  I always loved his craftmanship on everything he did.  My father was a very hard worker; who I will cherish for the rest of my life.  I hope I'm doing this right and I hope this gets to the right place, since I have a closed head injury and this has taken my about 2 1/2 hours to figure out.  Since we live in Wisconsin, I can't find anyone or anyplace who services this brand of inserts since they went out of business some 30 yrs ago.  My mom and I were thinking of getting a different brand in here, but then I feel I'm ripping out a piece of my fathers hard work, since he never allowed no one to help him with his precious house.   Before he passed he asked me to finish his work on the house; but it's funny asking someone with a head injury; who has forgotten their whole talents and life history to do this for him.   I feel like such a failure to him.  So all I'm asking now if there is anyone out there that could help me with the dimensions with this fireplace insert.  
                 CEMI CONCEPT II


----------



## slowhand (Jan 8, 2018)

slowhand said:


> Hi my name is sandy slowhand,
> 
> My father put a wood insert in our house about 35 years ago when he was 66 yrs young.  We have used this a lot since we live in Wisconsin.  Our Winters can become fierce.  I now have about 6 cord of wood still ready to burn and now it seems like where the damper opens on the outside with the handle;  is now stuck open.  My dad always would remake the wooden handles perfectly even though he would tell me; he was no darn carpenter.  I always loved his craftmanship on everything he did.  My father was a very hard worker; who I will cherish for the rest of my life.  I hope I'm doing this right and I hope this gets to the right place, since I have a closed head injury and this has taken my about 2 1/2 hours to figure out.  Since we live in Wisconsin, I can't find anyone or anyplace who services this brand of inserts since they went out of business some 30 yrs ago.  My mom and I were thinking of getting a different brand in here, but then I feel I'm ripping out a piece of my fathers hard work, since he never allowed no one to help him with his precious house.   Before he passed he asked me to finish his work on the house; but it's funny asking someone with a head injury; who has forgotten their whole talents and life history to do this for him.   I feel like such a failure to him.  So all I'm asking now if there is anyone out there that could help me with the dimensions with this fireplace insert.
> CEMI CONCEPT II


To WEBFISH;
I Don't understand what your trying to tell me.  I would love to share this with the general people on this website.  But I'm really confused how to use this site.  I wish I call talk to somebody and they could walk me through it.  I need to see and hear it.  I get all these darn commercials on this website.


----------



## begreen (Jan 8, 2018)

I don't know if this is accurate or not, but someone had one for listed for sale five years ago and said the dimensions were: 27"w, 25"h, and 19" deep

http://www.semesh.com/monroe/a,35,938658,Cemi-Concept-II-Fireplace-Insert----350--West-Monroe-.htm


----------



## Steve burns wood (Jul 21, 2018)

slowhand said:


> Hi my name is sandy slowhand,
> 
> My father put a wood insert in our house about 35 years ago when he was 66 yrs young.  We have used this a lot since we live in Wisconsin.  Our Winters can become fierce.  I now have about 6 cord of wood still ready to burn and now it seems like where the damper opens on the outside with the handle;  is now stuck open.  My dad always would remake the wooden handles perfectly even though he would tell me; he was no darn carpenter.  I always loved his craftmanship on everything he did.  My father was a very hard worker; who I will cherish for the rest of my life.  I hope I'm doing this right and I hope this gets to the right place, since I have a closed head injury and this has taken my about 2 1/2 hours to figure out.  Since we live in Wisconsin, I can't find anyone or anyplace who services this brand of inserts since they went out of business some 30 yrs ago.  My mom and I were thinking of getting a different brand in here, but then I feel I'm ripping out a piece of my fathers hard work, since he never allowed no one to help him with his precious house.   Before he passed he asked me to finish his work on the house; but it's funny asking someone with a head injury; who has forgotten their whole talents and life history to do this for him.   I feel like such a failure to him.  So all I'm asking now if there is anyone out there that could help me with the dimensions with this fireplace insert.
> CEMI CONCEPT II


Are you telling about the damper that turns with an alien wrench? If you are you can find an Allen wrench that will fit at a hardware or home improvement store. If you mean the chimney damper is stuck then the Cemi will have to come out of the insert and see what happened. I hope this helps.


----------

